# difference between meat rabbits



## mystang89 (Jun 28, 2012)

So I have another question.  Every place I have looked said that the main rabbits to have if you plan on using them for meat are the Californian and New Zealand White Rabbits.  Looking at different breads though I see the American Chinchilla and the Champagne D'Argent both reach a heavier mature weight than the Californian.  The chinchilla and D'Argent are both 9-11 and the Californian is 8-10.  Both these numbers are for bucks.  Why are the Californian and New Zealand White rabbits considered better for meat when there are some rabbits who are heavier.  I've even seen some rabbits that reach 12lbs as a mature weight.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 28, 2012)

Its because of the white hair and the feed conversion weights.  The NZW's and Cali's grow very fast and use less feed to get to butcher weight.  There are several breeds that get larger but take more time and feed.  The white hair is supposed to be less visible if you miss a small bit, I've. Only processed white rabbits so I couldn't tell if that is a valid reason.


----------



## secuono (Jun 28, 2012)

Meat to bone is more important than weight. Flemish Giant is a huge no-no, period!
There are many meat rabbit breeds, Cali and NZ are commercial breeds, white fur makes them 'better' because they can also sell the hide. 

Californian
Cinnamon
American Chinchilla
Creme D'Argent
Blanc d'Hotot
New Zealand 
Palomino 
Rex 
Sable
Satin
Silver fox


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks much.  I was thinking along these lines but my word wasn't anything against the skepticism of my wife.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jul 10, 2012)

Silver Fox were historically known for having the highest dress weight of 65%. I haven't checked ours before, so I can't tell you if that's still true.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 11, 2012)

WorthItFarms said:
			
		

> Silver Fox were historically known for having the highest dress weight of 65%. I haven't checked ours before, so I can't tell you if that's still true.


Beautiful rabbit.  I wonder what it's offspring would look like if it were bred with a NZW male.  What age do you butcher them at?


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jul 11, 2012)

We have some silver fox crosses in the grow out pen now. They are outgrowing my nz and cali's by quite a bit. We are going to butcher next week, so it will be interesting to see if there is a big difference in the meat to bone ratio.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I would be real interested to know how it came out.  Not that I think I'll be able to find any Silver Fox's anywhere near where I live by then but you never know I suppose.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 8, 2012)

If you have a small family large rabbits are a waste of feed. I like standard Rex, which are a midsize rabit. Floridas are also a good choice if you can find them. They are essentially a mid sized version of NZ whites.


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 8, 2012)

Heh, I have a 5th child on the way along with me and my wife and we plan on having more.  These kids eat more than anything I've seen.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 8, 2012)

Keeping NZ or Cal s  is the only way to go to raise rabbits most economically for a tasty meal.  If one has a larger family... one can have one nice meal from one carcass.  If one has only oneself or plus a spouse...  one can enjoy a second or a third meal from leftovers without having to fire up the stove/ oven/ crockpot wich saves tons of time and energy (fuel).


----------



## yankeehill (Aug 9, 2012)

We've got 5 kids here too - I really can't see one rabbit feeding all of us...but we'll see in a few months (we're getting Silver Foxes).  Shoot, one chicken barely feeds my kids.  Plus, we need leftovers for hubby's lunch.


----------



## lovinglife (Aug 10, 2012)

We butchered a SF that weighed a tad under 5 pounds but the finished product was a little over 3 pounds, they are fantastic.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you may find that rabbit is a denser meat and it seems that people require less of it.
I can eat an 8 oz ribeye but cant eat more then 4-4.5 oz of rabbit.  Its a stay with you kind of food that doesnt feel heavy.


----------



## yankeehill (Aug 10, 2012)

Citylife said:
			
		

> I think you may find that rabbit is a denser meat and it seems that people require less of it.
> I can eat an 8 oz ribeye but cant eat more then 4-4.5 oz of rabbit.  Its a stay with you kind of food that doesnt feel heavy.


I wonder why that is....so is it more like how a beef roast will filly you, but you could eat a whole chicken?  (or at least, I could!).


----------

